# Hello from Phoenix



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doc!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome.I am in Illinois but have home in the Phoenix area. This winter I am going to look for some landform a bee yard.


----------



## Joc (Aug 20, 2016)

Consider networking with the Central Arizona Beekeepers Association. They meet the third Thursday of every month.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds great.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------

